# WQHD Monitor mit G-Sync, min 144Hz und 27 Zoll gesucht.



## SmeXxiii (15. Januar 2016)

Hallu hallu,

Wie oben schon angegeben würde ich gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen.

Da ich die Eckdaten schon mehrmals gesucht habe, ist mir aufgefallen das ich wohl an den beiden ASUS Monitoren nicht vorbei komme.

"ASUS PG279Q" oder aber der Vorgänger " ASUS PG278Q".

Meine Fragen diesbezüglich sind Folgende.

Sind die 4ms Reaktionszeit wirklich zu unterscheiden gegen die 1ms vom Vorgänger ?
Gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit dem G-Sync wenn ich SLI nutze ? ( Ich betreibe GTX 980 im 2-wege-SLI )
Lohnen sich die ca 100-150 Euro Aufpreis zum Nachfolger ?

Oder gibt es vielleicht sogar ALternativen ?

800 Euro wären mein absolutes Limit.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

Dell S2716DG.
Vergleichbar mit dem PG278Q, aber billiger.
Beim 279Q spielst du halt Panellotterie und hast die üblichen IPS Probleme


----------



## SmeXxiii (15. Januar 2016)

ok danke für den Tipp.

Was sind denn die üblichen IPS Probleme wenn ich mal so doof fragen darf ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

BLB und IPS glow.
IPS glow hat jeder WQHD 144Hz IPS Monitor und BLB ist auch fast immer mehr oder minder stark vorhanden.


----------



## SmeXxiii (15. Januar 2016)

*bahnhof*


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2016)

BLB=Backlightbleeding 
Wenig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IPS glow



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmeXxiii (15. Januar 2016)

uff das is ja echt unschön.

Dankeschön für die Hilfe.

Werd mir dann mal den Dell und den PG278Q anschauen und vorführen lassen und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## Roli (16. Januar 2016)

Dell S2716dg wäre auch mein Tip, sofern du kein Problem mit TN hast.
Wie Gsync sich mit SLi verträgt, müsstest du tatsächlich noch mal googlen. Habe da schon mal was überlesen zu dem Thema..


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dell S2716DG.
> Vergleichbar mit dem PG278Q, aber billiger.
> Beim 279Q spielst du halt Panellotterie und hast die üblichen IPS Probleme



Hallo Zusammen, ich denke ebenfalls über den PG279Q nach.

Wann genau fällt das BLB und das IPS Glow auf? Nur bei schwarzem Bildschirm oder? Ich meine dann wäre das Gemeckere darüber doch wurst weil doch kein Mensch sich nen Schwarzen Bildschirm ansieht. 

Ist dieses Phänomen bzw. sind diese Schwächen nur ein Luxus Problem oder wirken sie sich tatsächlich auf den Betrachtungsspass aus?

Was genau sind die üblichen IPS Probleme?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wann genau fällt das BLB und das IPS Glow auf? Nur bei schwarzem Bildschirm oder? Ich meine dann wäre das Gemeckere darüber doch wurst weil doch kein Mensch sich nen Schwarzen Bildschirm ansieht.



Du guckst also keine Filme oder zocken keine Spiele? 
Dort gibt es immer dunkle Passagen oder Ecken. 
Gerade bei Filmen mit schwarzen Balken hast du die ganze zeit das BLB vor Augen. 
BLB und glow sind die üblichen Probleme. 
Bei WQHD 144Hz IPS kommen dann noch Pixelfehler und Dreck dazu, das haben Asus und Acer eindrucksvoll bewiesen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du guckst also keine Filme oder zocken keine Spiele?
> Dort gibt es immer dunkle Passagen oder Ecken.
> Gerade bei Filmen mit schwarzen Balken hast du die ganze zeit das BLB vor Augen.
> BLB und glow sind die üblichen Probleme.
> Bei WQHD 144Hz IPS kommen dann noch Pixelfehler und Dreck dazu, das haben Asus und Acer eindrucksvoll bewiesen.



Ok das wollte ich wissen. Also trübt das ganze schon meinen "Schauspass".

Weiß aktuelle jemand ob gerade Asus seine Probleme mit diesem Monitor behoben hat?

@JOM was ist die Panel-Lotterie? Wie muß ich das verstehen? Bezieht sich das auf die BLB und IPSG Geschichte?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Das bezieht sich auf alle Probleme die ich beschrieben habe.
Es gibt Leute die haben zB nen guten Acer XB270HU gekriegt, mussten den aber 8-10 mal tauschen.
IPS glow hast du aber immer, da kannst du nichts dran ändern.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich auf alle Probleme die ich beschrieben habe.
> Es gibt Leute die haben zB nen guten Acer XB270HU gekriegt, mussten den aber 8-10 mal tauschen.
> IPS glow hast du aber immer, da kannst du nichts dran ändern.



Ok Danke für deine (wie immer gute) Erklärung mein Freund

Das heisst ich kaufe den Asus, packe aus, stelle auf und wie sehe ich dann ob ich den zurücktauschen muß?

Soll ich einfach mal ohne Grafikkarte anschalten und gucken ob ich Backlight Bleeding habe? IPSG sagst du ja das man das immer hat.

Wie kommt es denn das dies gerade bei diesem Monitor so schlimm ist? Die Foren sind nämlich voll davon. Stutzig macht mich das mein jetziger VG248QU ein top verarbeitetes Gerät ist mit einem wunderschönen Bild.

Plötzlich soll dieser Hersteller so schlampen?

Gibt's die Möglichkeit das man wartet wenn man unbedingt den Asus will, bis neue Fehlerfreie Chargen erhältlich sind?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Ohne Anschluss schaltet er ja gleich in den Standby, da siehst du ja nichts.
Asus hat bei der Qualität stark nachgelassen.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie die Qualitätskontrollen zwecks Gewinnoptimierung stark nach unten gefahren haben.
Dein VG248QE hat auch ein TN Panel, da gibt es die BLB eigentlich kaum.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

Verdammt, das Teil gefällt mir echt und die Leistungswerte und Festures sind klasse. Optisch würde er auch gut zu mir in die Bude passen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Dann guck was du kriegst, zur Not musst du halt 10mal von Asus tauschen lassen.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

Habe gehört es werden häufig nur umgetauschte wieder neu verpackt weil das ein regelrechter Eklat ist inzwischen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Direkt bei Asus kriegst du selten Neuware, deswegen ist es ja auch ne Asuslotterie.
Denen ist BLB im Prinzip vollkommen schnurz, die schicken raus was da ist.
Habe das damals mit dem VN279QLB durch.
Da habe ich vier Geräte da gehabt aus einem Produktionszeitraum von 1,5 Jahren.
Da waren auch welche mit schlechter Verarbeitung dabei, immer nach dem Motto: Irgendwer nimmt den schon.
Naja gefiept haben sie alle, was beim Testgerät nicht der Fall war.
Die Hersteller schicken halt gerne Goldsamples zu den Testern und der Handel kriegt dann den Rest.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

Schlimm was da läuft. Ok ich brauche aktuell keinen neuen Monitor aber schön wäre es. Zumal WQHD meiner Classy gut zu Gesicht stünde 

Vielleicht warte ich noch. Aber wenn es doch ein solches Theater mit dem Monitor wäre, würden sich die Händler nicht weigern dieses Model zu verkaufen?!


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Schätze mal von 100 verkauften kommen vielleicht 10 zurück und die werden meist einfach als neu wieder verkauft.
Die machen schon gut Gewinn mit den Dingern.


----------



## Telerick (19. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen: Den IPS Glow sieht man NICHT nur bei dunklen Bildern,sondern sogar bei taghellen Szenen!
Ich habe gerade zwei Stück des Asus PG279Q zurückgeschickt,und beide hatten rechts unten eine riesige braune "Wolke" (IPS Glow),die ca. 20% (!!) vom Bild einnahm.
In Spielen werden dadurch fast alle Farben ins grünliche / violette verfälscht, was bei einem 850€ Monitor absolut gar nicht zu akzeptieren ist.
Habe es nun aufgegeben. Man bekommt derzeit keinen guten Monitor der ALLES hat,und alles kann. Sehr traurig.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2016)

Du meinst sowas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre Backlightbleeding.


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2016)

Weiß man denn woher das BLB kommt? Ist da was falsch verklebt oder sowas?


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen nochmal,

eben war der Monitor für knapp über 700€ bei CSV im Angebot. Habe mich inkonsequenter Weise breitschlagen lassen und habe zugeschlagen. Unmittelbar danach war er wieder für 849€ dort zu haben.  Ob ich jetzt irgendeinem Schwindel aufgesessen bin?

Habe extra geguckt ob das was ich gekauft habe nicht irgendwie B-Ware war.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallöchen nochmal,
> 
> eben war der Monitor für knapp über 700€ bei CSV im Angebot. Habe mich inkonsequenter Weise breitschlagen lassen und habe zugeschlagen. Unmittelbar danach war er wieder für 849€ dort zu haben.  Ob ich jetzt irgendeinem Schwindel aufgesessen bin?
> 
> Habe extra geguckt ob das was ich gekauft habe nicht irgendwie B-Ware war.



Kannst es ja immer wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2016)

Genau, da hast du eigentlich recht. Hoffe nicht das ich verarscht werde. Aber ich habe mit Paypal bezahlt. Zumindest mal keine Vorkasse.

Edit:

Gerade ne Email bekommen in der CSV meine Bestellung zu diesem Preis ablehnt und anfechtet wegen Irrtums ihrerseits. Bei der Eingabe des Preises sei ein Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Zipacna (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn das Thema noch aktuell ist, kann ich auch noch was dazu sagen, da ich vor demselben Problem stand.

Ich hatte mir erst den PG278Q geholt (Vorgänger mit TN Panel), welcher eigentlich ein echt guter Monitor ist. Danach habe ich mir den PG279Q geholt, weil ich dachte es geht noch besser. Im Nachhinein betrachtet ist besser der falsche Ausdruck. Er ist eben anders 
Beide Panel Technologien haben eben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass meiner Meinung nach die Farbqualität und die Schärfe des PG279Q schon der Hammer ist und es definitiv einen Unterschied gibt.
HD Pornos auf dem Teil zu gucken macht da schon Spaß 

Scherz beiseite.
Ich hatte in Summe 2x den PG279Q da und habe beide wieder zurückgeschickt. Der Grund war, dass bei beiden Geräten minimal an zwei Stellen das besagte BLB zu sehen war. Da ich befürchtete, dass es wenig bis keine Modelle gibt, welche das BLB überhaupt nicht haben, habe ich davon abgesehen weitere zu ordern. Das ist eben wie bei einer Glückslotterie, entweder man hat Glück und erwischt einen mit null BLB (wenn es das überhaupt gibt) oder man hat eben Pech.

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass dies extrem von deinen Ansprüchen und auch Gegebenheiten abhängt.
Ich zum Beispiel zocke in einem absolut dunklen Raum. Sprich Rollladenrunter, Türe zu und kein Licht an. Da fällt das BLB eben auf (aber auch nur bei dunklen Szenen). Das hat mich eben gestört und eben das Wissen, dass der Monitor diese Macken hat, auch wenn ich diese nicht immer sofort gesehen habe  (Teilweise muss man da schon genau hingucken - hängt also auch davon ab wie perfektionistisch man ist).
Bei 850 Flocken muss das Teil dann schon perfekt sein, was es letztendlich nicht war.

Ich habe jetzt den Dell S2716DG bestellt und bin gespannt was der kann.

Im Grunde musst du entscheiden, was für dich am besten passt. Ich zum Beispiel will keine weißen Lichthöfe und permanentes tauschen, daher erstmal der TN.


Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


Grüße
Zip


----------



## MacMen01 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Als die Spezifikationen vom PG279Q bekannt wurden, dachte ich mir sofort, DERI IST ES. Im Vergleich zum PG278Q hat er zwar ein IPS Panel mit bis zu 160Hz, dafür fällt aber die Nvidia 3D Vision Unterstützung weg. Zudem ist es wirklich Glückssache hier einen auf Anhieb passenden (voll funktionierenden) zu erhalten. Der Asus Support, naja…

Ich habe mich aus diesem Grund dann für einen Dell S2716DG entschieden und was soll ich sagen. Erster Monitor und passt. Kein einziges Pixel fehlerhaft. Absolut homogene Hintergrundausleuchtung und zudem OHNE einen nervenden Rahmen. Ja an den Farben im Auslieferzustand darf man ganz schön drehen aber das ist eh immer subjektiv.

Ich kann den Dell absolut empfehlen. Die Verarbeitung ist Top und Dell weiss zudem was eine Qualitätssicherung ist……Für den Preis mit den Specs und der Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht so schnell zu toppen.


----------



## chaotium (29. Januar 2016)

MacMen01 schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Als die Spezifikationen vom PG279Q bekannt wurden, dachte ich mir sofort, DERI IST ES. Im Vergleich zum PG278Q hat er zwar ein IPS Panel mit bis zu 160Hz, dafür fällt aber die Nvidia 3D Vision Unterstützung weg. Zudem ist es wirklich Glückssache hier einen auf Anhieb passenden (voll funktionierenden) zu erhalten. Der Asus Support, naja…
> 
> Ich habe mich aus diesem Grund dann für einen Dell S2716DG entschieden und was soll ich sagen. Erster Monitor und passt. Kein einziges Pixel fehlerhaft. Absolut homogene Hintergrundausleuchtung und zudem OHNE einen nervenden Rahmen. Ja an den Farben im Auslieferzustand darf man ganz schön drehen aber das ist eh immer subjektiv.
> 
> Ich kann den Dell absolut empfehlen. Die Verarbeitung ist Top und Dell weiss zudem was eine Qualitätssicherung ist……Für den Preis mit den Specs und der Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht so schnell zu toppen.




NIcht mehr richtig. Schalte GSync aus und du kannst das 3DVision nutzen.

Und Gsync+SLI geht ohne Probleme


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2016)

Hatte bei dem ASUS PG279Q Glück. Habe ein fehlerfreies Exemplar bekommen. Astreines Gerät.


----------



## MacMen01 (29. Januar 2016)

Laut Asus Website und den dort veröffentlichten Spezifikationen unterstützt der PG279Q KEIN Nvidia 3D Vision. Und wenn ich GSync für 3D deaktivieren muss macht es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich sinn. Schließlich halbieren sich die FPS in 3D im Vergleich zu non 3D und rutscht somit auch in die Gegend wo man GSync auch wirklich Gewinnbringend nutzen kann.

WQHD + 3D fordert eine GTX 980 dann schon ordentlich wenn man nicht gerade mit Low Settings spielen will.


----------



## Zipacna (29. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hatte bei dem ASUS PG279Q Glück. Habe ein fehlerfreies Exemplar bekommen. Astreines Gerät.



Gratulation. Kannst mal bitte ein Foto bei dunklem Hintergrund und einem dunklen Bild machen und hier posten?
Kann das irgendwie nicht glauben


----------



## Yoshi-M (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da auch noch mal eine Frage wegen IPS Glow:

Ich habe ebenfalls einen Monitor mit IPS. ( LG 27MU67-B )
Ich habe jetzt mal versucht, solche Bilder wie sie JoM79 gemacht hat nachzustellen.

Vor allem das mit dem IPS-Glow bekomme ich beim besten Willen nicht hin. Ich sehe bei meinem Monitor keinen solchen Glow.
Ich will damit nicht behaupten, dass mein Monitor so ein "Problem"nicht hat, aber ich bin jetzt lange genug auf der Suche danach, und
ich finde nichts. 

Kann es sein, dass IPS nicht gleich IPS ist? Dass es Monitore gibt, bei denen es stark auffällt, und dann wieder welche (vielleicht ist meiner solch einer), bei dem
es so gering ist, dass es nicht auffällt?

In etwa so, wie ich schon TN hatte, da wenn man seinen Stuhl nur minimal abgesenkt hat, waren die Farben alle im Arsch, und andere TNs, die recht blickwinkelstabil waren.


----------



## donnied88 (29. Januar 2016)

Yoshi-M schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass IPS nicht gleich IPS ist? Dass es Monitore gibt, bei denen es stark auffällt, und dann wieder welche (vielleicht ist meiner solch einer), bei dem
> es so gering ist, dass es nicht auffällt?



Ja.

Ich finde ja das viele mit dem Glow übertreiben. Beim Backlighbleed kann ich das gut verstehen, das ist einfach ein Qualitätsmangel. Aber ein bisschen IPS sehe ich nicht als schlimm an. Das ist einfach der Technik geschuldet. 
Solange der Glow nicht zuviel Raum einnimmt sehe ich ihn absolut unproblematisch aber manche tun da so als sei das es Ende der Welt...


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich habe den PG279Q und ebenfalls keine Probleme. Diese Bilder von dem schwarzen Bildschirm und den einleuchtenden Ecken sind Humbug. Die sehen mit bloßen Auge wesentlich harmloser als auf Fotos aus.
Macht nicht so einen Bohei dadrum.

Macht bei euren Monitoren mal den Eizo Monitor Test. Den finde ich wesentlich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab auch den Asus 279Q inzwischen und im Vergleich zum Acer ist es bei meinem Exemplar deutlich besser nicht perfekt aber nicht wirklich störend im Alltag bei mir.


----------



## donnied88 (29. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe den PG279Q und ebenfalls keine Probleme. Diese Bilder von dem schwarzen Bildschirm und den einleuchtenden Ecken sind Humbug. Die sehen mit bloßen Auge wesentlich harmloser als auf Fotos aus.
> Macht nicht so einen Bohei dadrum.
> 
> Macht bei euren Monitoren mal den Eizo Monitor Test. Den finde ich wesentlich aussagekräftiger.



Das ist alles andere als Humbug. Es stimmt zwar das viele Bilder überbeleuchtet sind aber das macht BlB noch nicht zum Humbug....

Der Monitor wird von Amazon.com nichtmal verkauft weil es soviele Rückläufer gibt und bei Amazon.de wird er  nun auch untersucht.

Die Mehrheit dieser Monitore ist Sondermüll wenn man den Preis betrachtet. Das muss man so krass sagen.

Es kann sein das du großes Glück hattest und du einen guten erwischt hast.Es kann aber auch sein das du einfach nicht alle Probleme dieses Modells kennst und sie deshalb noch nicht entdeckt hast.


----------



## donnied88 (29. Januar 2016)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Asus 279Q inzwischen und im Vergleich zum Acer ist es bei meinem Exemplar deutlich besser nicht perfekt aber nicht wirklich störend im Alltag bei mir.



Ich hatte 2 PG` s und beide waren katastrophal. ich habe jetzt den Acer hier stehen und den werde ich behalten. Er ist nicht perfekt aber deutlich besser als die beiden Asus.

Letztendlich sind beide Monitore eine Lotterie. Gefühlt würde ich aber behaupten sind die Chancen bei Acer größer einen Guten zu erwischen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

MacMen01 schrieb:


> Laut Asus Website und den dort veröffentlichten Spezifikationen unterstützt der PG279Q KEIN Nvidia 3D Vision. Und wenn ich GSync für 3D deaktivieren muss macht es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich sinn. Schließlich halbieren sich die FPS in 3D im Vergleich zu non 3D und rutscht somit auch in die Gegend wo man GSync auch wirklich Gewinnbringend nutzen kann.



Wenn du dir mal durchlesen würdest wie Gsync und 3D Vision funktioniert, dann wusstest du auch warum das gleichzeitig nicht funktioniert.


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> Das ist alles andere als Humbug. Es stimmt zwar das viele Bilder überbeleuchtet sind aber das macht BlB noch nicht zum Humbug....
> 
> Der Monitor wird von Amazon.com nichtmal verkauft weil es soviele Rückläufer gibt und bei Amazon.de wird er  nun auch untersucht.
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu 90% sehr wohl Humbug.

Die Leute machen sich bekloppt und sie machen sich gegenseitig bekloppt in den Foren. Habe Anfangs selbst dazugehört und war mehr als skeptisch. Habe es aber dennoch gewagt.

Wenn ich aber lese das Leute sich 3-5 der jeweiligen Monitore kaufen, auspacken und zurückschicken weil sie glauben etwas zu sehen wenn sie den Monitor einschalten, nur weil sie in Foren lesen das es das Problem gibt dann ist das selbstverständlich für die Händler ein Grund das Produkt nicht mehr anzubieten.


----------



## donnied88 (29. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu 90% sehr wohl Humbug.



Ja deshalb auch das Drama auf Amazon. Du hattest Glück gehabt, freu dich. Sei froh das du es für Humbug hälst...


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2016)

Also ich hatte schon ein paar IPS Monitore hier und BLB hatten sie alle.
Beim Eizo FS2434 war es sehr gering und beim LG 34UM65 sehr gross.
Humbug ist es nicht, es gibt genug Leute die sich daran stören. 
Wenn man immer nur helle Inhalte anzeigt, wird es einem wahrscheinlich garnicht auffallen. 
Aber guckt man Filme, hat man nen schönen gelben Fleck in der Ecke und durch die oft vorhandenen schwarzen Balken, ist es doch recht aufdringlich.
Das gleiche Spiel bei dunklen Passagen, oder schlimmer noch, bei Weltraumspielen.


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2016)

Okok, für meinen Teil als reiner Gaming Monitor bin ich sehr zufrieden. Leichtes BLB ist bei mir. Aber gerade Metro2033 als dunkles Game war hervorragend ohne es als störend zu empfinden.


----------



## orca113 (29. Januar 2016)

Edit: Sorry Doppelposting


----------



## Zipacna (1. Februar 2016)

Ist Geschmackssache. Ich mag die hellen Flecken auch nicht. Ich habe jetzt den DELL S2716DG, was dieses Problem nicht hat, da auch mit TN Panel. Dafür sind die Farben bei Weitem nicht so geil wie bei dem PG279Q. Ich bin jetzt noch am überlegen was ich schlimmer finde... 

Zu den BLB Fotos. Es gibt die Möglichkeit bei vielen Kamaeras (ja auch beim Handy) die Belichtungszeit so einzustellen, dass es der Wahrnehmung unserers Auges ähnelt. Ich würde mich daher nur von den Fotos, welche so aufgenommen wurden, beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## JaniZz (1. Februar 2016)

So sah mein mg278q aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten und rechts vom panel war mir das zu extrem und habe ihn zurück geschickt. 

Bestellt ist jetzt der benq xl2730


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> So sah mein mg278q aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein TN welcher so viel BLB hat?


----------



## JaniZz (1. Februar 2016)

Ja, wirklich extrem. 

Unten hatte man bei schwarz Bild ein hell blauen Streifen


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2016)

Selbst der 8 Jahre alte TN bei mir auf der Arbeit hat weniger blaues Leuchten.


----------



## JaniZz (4. Februar 2016)

Mein benq xl2730z ist gestern gekommen 

Muss sagen, dass ist für mich endlich der perfekte Monitor. 

Sehr gute Qualität,  kein blb, noch bessere Bedienbarkeit und die freesync range konnte ich gestern schon auf 35-144 Hz senken 

Geiles teil


Eins fehlt mir aber, beim Asus konnte man sich die Hz Zahl anzeigen lassen über das OSD.

Der benq hat diese Funktion nicht. 

Gibt es irgendein Tool, das mir das in Echtzeit anzeigt.


----------



## Portvv (5. Februar 2016)

Zipacna schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Farben bei Weitem nicht so geil wie bei dem PG279Q. Ich bin jetzt noch am überlegen was ich schlimmer finde...



Was nutzt du für Settings aktuell beim S27DG16 ? Hast du dir das TFT-Central Farbprofil geladen, und ganz wichtig den Gamma-Wert korrigieren.

Hast aber recht an die Farbechtheit eines guten IPS Panels kommt der Dell nicht ran, aber für ein TN-Panel ist er schon recht gut von der Farbdarstellung, wenn man ihn dementsprechend konfiguriert hat.
Und konfigurieren  ist beim Dell Pflicht, Out of the Box ist er schon schlimm


----------



## cflies (11. Februar 2016)

JaniZz
Eins fehlt mir aber, beim Asus konnte man sich die Hz Zahl anzeigen lassen über das OSD.

Der benq hat diese Funktion nicht. 

Gibt es irgendein Tool, das mir das in Echtzeit anzeigt.[/QUOTE]

Du meinst wohl eher die FPS.
Ich mache das mit Fraps.


----------



## Zipacna (12. Februar 2016)

Portvv schrieb:


> Was nutzt du für Settings aktuell beim S27DG16 ? Hast du dir das TFT-Central Farbprofil geladen, und ganz wichtig den Gamma-Wert korrigieren.
> 
> Hast aber recht an die Farbechtheit eines guten IPS Panels kommt der Dell nicht ran, aber für ein TN-Panel ist er schon recht gut von der Farbdarstellung, wenn man ihn dementsprechend konfiguriert hat.
> Und konfigurieren  ist beim Dell Pflicht, Out of the Box ist er schon schlimm



Korrekt, ich habe es angepasst wie bei TFT-Central beschrieben. Aber wie gesagt, das Bild war dennoch nicht so gut. Den Grauschleier habe ich nicht weg bekommen.
Klingt vielleicht blöd, aber man konnte das z.B. sehr gut bei der Windows Datums- und Uhranzeige unten rechts im Desktop  sehen.
Beim ASUS strahlt das schön weiß und scharf heraus, wobei es beim Dell nicht so gut zu sehen war.


----------



## JaniZz (12. Februar 2016)

cflies schrieb:


> JaniZz
> Eins fehlt mir aber, beim Asus konnte man sich die Hz Zahl anzeigen lassen über das OSD.
> 
> Der benq hat diese Funktion nicht.
> ...



Du meinst wohl eher die FPS.
Ich mache das mit Fraps.[/QUOTE]
Ne der Asus hat in Echtzeit die Hz angezeigt, die er gerade ausgibt. 

Damit konnte man super sehen ob freesync läuft und ab wann framedoubling eingreift. 

Der benq hat diese Funktion leider nicht. 

Dachte da an ein Tool zum anzeigen der Hz


----------

